# Can you suspend your Dish acount for the summer



## max1 (Aug 12, 2005)

Hey, all, I was wanting to know if you can suspend your Dish account for the summer and then start it up again in the fall. We hardly watch tv in summer. Just wondering max.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi max1, we at Dish Network do offer a Dish Pause service which can be used up to 6 months in a 12 month rolling period. The account will be billed $5.00 while on pause. If there is a commitment on the account, it would pause that as well and the commitment period would not resume till the account is restarted. Please let me know if you need any assistance with this!! Have a good night!


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

Will Dish allow you to keep whatever package or A La Carte you had if it no longer exists when you unpause? (Unless no one is grandfathered from it)

I ask because my In-Laws did a pause with Fios, when they resumed they were forced to get a higher package, because the old one was no longer offered. After I told them to ask, they were specifically told it was not allowed to be grandfathered for people on pause...


----------



## max1 (Aug 12, 2005)

Ok thanks Mary, that's nice to know we can do that. I may do that for a few months this summer. Summer is usually a down time for tv so will see.


----------

